# جهله الشيء - جهله بالشيء



## pazzo

Dear friends 
أيهما أصح أن نقول؟ 

جهله بتاريخ الكتاب ام جهله تاريخ الكتاب؟ وهل من قاعدة؟ 

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## barkoosh

بحسب القاعدة يجب أن تعود إلى المعاجم. فهل يوجد فيها "جهل الشيءَ" و"جهل بالشيء"؟

 يبدو أن بعض المعاجم تجيز الاثنين، وعليه يمكنك القول مع المصدر: جهله تاريخ الكتاب و جهله بتاريخ الكتاب

ملاحظة هامة: يختلف الأمر مع اللام. فحتى حين لا تجد في المعاجم الفعل "جهل للشيء"، يمكنك مع *المصدر *القول "جهله تاريخ الكتاب" و"جهله لتاريخ الكتاب" لمجرد أن المعجم يقول: جهل الشيءَ
​


----------



## pazzo

أشكرك أخي الفاضل على ردّك


----------



## oamms

جهله بتاريخ الكتاب هي الاصح


----------



## pazzo

شكرًا أخي oams على ردّك أوافقك الرأي


----------

